# Another Bearded Dragon newbie question



## PixieMeow (Oct 27, 2011)

So I've got my bearded dragon set up with a nice gradient :2thumb:

But I'm just wondering about the position of the basking area and the best material to use.

At the moment I have made my basking area from slate, which is on top of a hide. I have the heat lamp directly above this, but I'm wondering will the slate get too hot and could it burn their bellies? How many inches should I have the heat lamp away from the slate?

Everything else seems to be all in order


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

You don't need a hide and slate is great


----------



## PixieMeow (Oct 27, 2011)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> You don't need a hide and slate is great


I used the hide (which came with them from their previous owner) just to build up their basking area and add a bit of height.

As for distance between basking area and heat lamp... could you give me advice?


----------



## PixieMeow (Oct 27, 2011)

It's a 100W lamp by the way...


----------



## Dannyk79 (Feb 15, 2012)

PixieMeow said:


> I used the hide (which came with them from their previous owner) just to build up their basking area and add a bit of height.
> 
> As for distance between basking area and heat lamp... could you give me advice?


I think its around 10 inches but don't hold me to it... Think someone else Will step ib with some more info.

Danny 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy cap (Jul 13, 2011)

as long as your beardie has enough room to do its thing between the lamp and its slate and you got a guard an stat hooked up you cant go wrong :2thumb:


----------



## Paul B (Apr 16, 2008)

The distance is not the issue here.

1. the dragon must not be able to touch the bulb. Normally with 100w bulb the basking spot will be far enough away anyway.

2. You need a dimming thermostat and place a thermometer on the basking slate and adjust the thermostat until the othermometer reads 105.

Job done


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Slate should be fine =)

Sorry to pick this up, you keep saying them, now many bearded dragons do you have?


----------



## PixieMeow (Oct 27, 2011)

Paul B said:


> The distance is not the issue here.
> 
> 1. the dragon must not be able to touch the bulb. Normally with 100w bulb the basking spot will be far enough away anyway.
> 
> ...


Okies, got all that sorted  I'm very impressed with how easy I found getting the gradient of temperatures etc!! I've been reading online and people seem to really struggle... :bash:



Charlottie said:


> Slate should be fine =)
> 
> Sorry to pick this up, you keep saying them, now many bearded dragons do you have?


2. They are both approximately 1 year 10 months. You're going to tell me something to worry me now aren't you...


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Well they should be 10-12" from UV tube hun no closer as it can damage their eyes - have you joined my advice group in my sig? It's just that I reply there quicker lol xx


----------



## PixieMeow (Oct 27, 2011)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Well they should be 10-12" from UV tube hun no closer as it can damage their eyes - have you joined my advice group in my sig? It's just that I reply there quicker lol xx


Hi yeah I joined and they are around 12" from the UV. Thanks for the help :2thumb:


----------

